# Hausernet Decoy Mailing



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone have personal experience with this type of work? I've just heard of it and while it looks legit, payouts seem to be slow.

This is a way for companies to monitor their mass marketing mailing lists. People are added as a decoy and code in all junk mail at .25 each. It states that you won't get rich, but the work is easy. Lots of people online are complaining about not getting paid. 

I was wondering about anyone here having any views.

Thanks


----------

